# RAF Binbrook



## markbaker80 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi all. This is my first post so hope I do OK. RAF Binbrook is well documented on here so for me this is more of a sentimental post.

When I was a child my dad was an aircraft engineer at Binbrook and I actually went to the school there. All the memories from 30 years ago were brought back to me recently by having to look after my friends' dogs who have a house near the camp. I decided to do a bit of exploring and as you can see the place is becoming even more derelict compared to previous posts.

I would recommend a visit if you're in the area, interesting remnants remaining which probably won't be around for much longer. 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm afraid there are no pictures to view in your report.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 23, 2019)

I did click on the link but there's only a few black and white photos. You can post those photos on Imgur to link here just like everyone else does. There is a help guide and scroll down to the second post. https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html


----------

